# My first attemt



## Lackoffunding (May 12, 2007)

Decided to shoot my mando. I need to buy the program.


----------



## RacePhoto (May 13, 2007)

Lackoffunding said:


> Decided to shoot my mando. I need to buy the program.



*Not Really!* Hope you'll like this. :thumbup:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=183831

Download the FREE software, make sure you get the DLL files also. Unzip it all, move it into one folder. BINGO! It works. I only found this Saturday morning after a night of trying to install the Ubuntu version for about five hours. (bangs head against desk)

For Windows users. After you put all the files into the folder on your computer, lets say you use the name "C:\HDR" then right click on the desktop > NEW > SHORTCUT > BROWSE 

Then point the new shortcut to C:\HDR\qtpfsgui.exe (assuming that you put the files on C: in the folder HDR) You could have used C:\program files\qtpfsgui\qtpfsgui.exe which would be more standard. It doesn't matter.

OK? Now you will see a new shortcut on the desktop with a rainbow of colors across it and "qtpfsgui" under it. Double click... You're off.

Try the standard default setting for the first one.

It makes more realistic looking combined images than Photomatix, but you can change the settings if you like drama and more contrast.

How does free sound?

By the way Linux users, this is a nice one that was originally designed to run under that operating system.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 14, 2007)

wow, I'll be giving this a shot later.  I alredy have FDR Tools but another program never hurts.


----------



## LeighAnn (May 20, 2007)

Very nice image.


----------

